# Japan's whaling fleet returns from Antarctic with 333 minke whales including pregnant females



## Confounding (Mar 24, 2016)

Minke whales aren't endangered. What's the problem here? How is killing and eating a non-endangered whale any different than killing and eating a cow?

Japan's whaling fleet returns from Antarctic with 333 minke whales including pregnant females



> As many as 333 minke whales have been caught by Japan's whaling fleet during its 2015-16 Antarctic expedition. The government has confirmed the latest catch and the return of the fleet. According to Japan's Institute of Cetacean Research, the capture includes pregnant females as well. Tokyo defends the practice by saying the whaling is for scientific research purposes. But environmentalists have been furious that almost all of the captured whales end up on diners' plates.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 24, 2016)

Time for another season of Whale Wars.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 24, 2016)

Mmmmmmm......sushi.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 24, 2016)

There is no reason to continue slaughtering any species of whale and plenty of reason not to. 

If one wants to eat fatty, tasteless shit, let them kill and eat RWNJs. 

Seriously, we've got plenty of them and they serve no purpose except to harm others. Mow them down, get rid of them and the world will be a better place.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 24, 2016)

BTW, by 1976, we had wiped out approx half of all ocean species.

At that rate, how long do you believe it will be before the other half is gone?

What will dead oceans mean to our planet?


----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2016)

Sad news.

Some humans won't be happy until  all animal life on earth is wiped out.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 24, 2016)

OK, so some of the whales were pregnant.  Now, in liberalese, that means the Japs were just performing perfectly legal abortions.  True, the life of the mother was lost along the way but that's just collateral damage in the war to preserve the rights of the females..........


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 24, 2016)

Bastards!


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 24, 2016)

This is unfair.  The whales can't use hooks and guns to catch humans.  Humans are evil.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 24, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> This is unfair.  The whales can't use hooks and guns to catch humans.  Humans are evil.



Life is unfair?

Wait, I need to alert the media.


----------



## Confounding (Mar 24, 2016)

Can somebody tell me why killing and eating a non-endangered whale is more reprehensible than killing and eating a cow?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 24, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Can somebody tell me why killing and eating a non-endangered whale is more reprehensible than killing and eating a cow?




Not me. 

Eating meat is killing our planet. 

Sadly, for those who despise their own children and grand children, this is good reason to eat even more. 

Giving up beef will reduce carbon footprint more than cars, says expert

Infographic

Larger image at ^^this^^ link.


----------



## Confounding (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't live in a world without steak and sausage.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 24, 2016)

If the Indians can use the "its their culture" excuse to fish to death lakes we stocked so can the Japanese on the Oceans......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 24, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody tell me why killing and eating a non-endangered whale is more reprehensible than killing and eating a cow?
> ...



*Eating meat is killing our planet.
*
Our planet is pretty sturdy, it can handle burgers and steaks.

*Giving up beef will reduce carbon footprint more than cars, says expert*

Giving up beef will make you an even bigger pussy, says me.
But you should definitely do that.


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 25, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > This is unfair.  The whales can't use hooks and guns to catch humans.  Humans are evil.
> ...


Hehe.  Well in this case death is unfair, but ....


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 25, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Can somebody tell me why killing and eating a non-endangered whale is more reprehensible than killing and eating a cow?


It is not reprehensible, only the volumes of the killings are too high, humans swarm up the planet too much now, and animals didn't receive the technology that humans have to keep the balance.


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 25, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody tell me why killing and eating a non-endangered whale is more reprehensible than killing and eating a cow?
> ...


Okay, so we have now gone from ship building to animal farming, to demonize human activities.  Well, all lead to rapid deforestation, and now there is Brazilian and Canadian shale mining too.  I think humans need to be deported to a desert planet, where no other living thing stands in their way.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 25, 2016)

Mr Clean said:


> Bastards!


They killed my adopted whale that I was sponsoring!

RIP Kenny!

(I'll miss your personal letters)


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 25, 2016)

Wait, 333 whales?  There is something wrong here.  Shouldn't it be 666 whales?


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


You go first.


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 25, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Didn't I say humans?  I will investigate this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Yes, death is unfair.

You know what's unfair, the fact that whales are mammals that were chased off the land my other, meaner, bigger mammals. If life was fair, whales would still be land mammals.......and we could hunt them without a ship.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody tell me why killing and eating a non-endangered whale is more reprehensible than killing and eating a cow?
> ...



I've tried to give animals technology......they refuse to use it. Damn luddites!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2016)

Fatty, a little gamey, but not bad eatin'


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2016)

Mr Clean said:


> Bastards!




Don't worry, those whales are dead now. They can't hurt you.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 2, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> OK, so some of the whales were pregnant.  Now, in liberalese, that means the Japs were just performing perfectly legal abortions.  True, the life of the mother was lost along the way but that's just collateral damage in the war to preserve the rights of the females..........



You are a seriously twisted person.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 2, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Can somebody tell me why killing and eating a non-endangered whale is more reprehensible than killing and eating a cow?



Eating meat is reprehensible. Period. There is a lot of suffering that goes on when you kill an animal.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 2, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Eating meat is reprehensible. Period. There is a lot of suffering that goes on when you kill an animal.



So you agree that eating non-endangered whales is pretty much the same as eating cows?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 2, 2016)

Food is food, and a boy's gotta eat.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 2, 2016)

Whale is no good without seal-oil sauce.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 2, 2016)

baby seal sauce 

--LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 2, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Minke whales aren't endangered. What's the problem here? How is killing and eating a non-endangered whale any different than killing and eating a cow?
> 
> Japan's whaling fleet returns from Antarctic with 333 minke whales including pregnant females
> 
> ...



Tastes like chicken


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 2, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Whale is no good without seal-oil sauce.






Tonkatsu sauce


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Food is food, and a boy's gotta eat.



_Tho' Nature, red in tooth and claw_


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 2, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Minke whales aren't endangered. What's the problem here? How is killing and eating a non-endangered whale any different than killing and eating a cow?
> 
> Japan's whaling fleet returns from Antarctic with 333 minke whales including pregnant females
> 
> ...





They had to go all the way around the globe to find whales,   what does that tell you?   The Japanese should control themselves.   This is about big $$$ though. Human greed.   let them eat Spam dammit!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 2, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Minke whales aren't endangered. What's the problem here? How is killing and eating a non-endangered whale any different than killing and eating a cow?
> ...



*They had to go all the way around the globe to find whales, what does that tell you?
*
Whales are sneaky?


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 2, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Eating meat is reprehensible. Period. There is a lot of suffering that goes on when you kill an animal.
> ...



The same mindset which is OK with torturing and killing animals is the same mindset which is OK with torturing and killing humans.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 2, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The same mindset which is OK with torturing and killing animals is the same mindset which is OK with torturing and killing humans.



Without meat eating your ancestors wouldn't have grown bigger brains and survived like they did. You're able to be a preachy vegan/vegetarian on the internet because of your meat eating ancestors that ensured our dominance of the animal kingdom. Humanity literally wouldn't exist as it does today without meat eating.


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 2, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...




No, it means they have over fished in all the other waters so now they have to go all the way to the Antartic.  I dont mind them doing some whaleing,   but they have a tendency to over do it. Theres a lot of whales now in those regions but it used to be said for everywhere else too.   Im sure there was a time when no one thought these other species of whales would be endangered either.


----------



## Anong (Apr 3, 2016)

very sad news 
anyways a friend of mine went to Japan last year and he told me whale's meat is tasty.... 
unfortunately there's no way Japanese government could ban whaling


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The same mindset which is OK with torturing and killing animals is the same mindset which is OK with torturing and killing humans.
> ...



If meat eating is what you say it is then carnivores like tigers and lions would have been sending spacecrafts to Mars not humans because an average carnivore eats a lot more meat than an average human.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> If meat eating is what you say it is then carnivores like tigers and lions would have been sending spacecrafts to Mars not humans because an average carnivore eats a lot more meat than an average human.



Lions and tigers are different organisms with different evolutionary paths. Meat eating made us smarter.

Food For Thought: Meat-Based Diet Made Us Smarter

Our earliest ancestors ate their food raw — fruit, leaves, maybe some nuts. When they ventured down onto land, they added things like underground tubers, roots and berries. It wasn't a very high-calorie diet, so to get the energy you needed, you had to eat a lot and have a big gut to digest it all. But having a big gut has its drawbacks. "You can't have a large brain and big guts at the same time," explains Leslie Aiello, an anthropologist and director of the Wenner-Gren Foundation in New York City, which funds research on evolution. Digestion, she says, was the energy-hog of our primate ancestor's body. The brain was the poor stepsister who got the leftovers. Until, that is, we discovered meat. "What we think is that this dietary change around 2.3 million years ago was one of the major significant factors in the evolution of our own species," Aiello says.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > If meat eating is what you say it is then carnivores like tigers and lions would have been sending spacecrafts to Mars not humans because an average carnivore eats a lot more meat than an average human.
> ...



BTW, tigers and lions are mammals just like humans. So they are not that far off on the evolutionary path compared to humans. So, let me ask you this: if meat eating is what made humans smart then how come it did not do the same for tigers and lions?


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> BTW, tigers and lions are mammals just like humans. So they are not that far off on the evolutionary path compared to humans.



They're not that close either. 



Vikrant said:


> So, let me ask you this: if meat eating is what made humans smart



There is no if; meat eating _did_ make us smarter. 



Vikrant said:


> then how come it did not do the same for tigers and lions?



Their evolution favored different traits.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, tigers and lions are mammals just like humans. So they are not that far off on the evolutionary path compared to humans.
> ...



Let us get as close to humans as possible. That should bring us to apes. There are types of apes that eat meat big time. But again, how come they are not sitting on a keyboard of a computer and composing posts that are as entertaining as yours? 

BTW, how do different evolutionary paths leave one meat eating creature dumber than other? Explain this to me.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Actually, our brains grew after we began walking upright.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Once we got smarter we became more successful hunters and gatherers.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Actually, our brains grew after we began walking upright.



That may be true. We certainly are unique in that regard (walking straight). But we are not unique in eating meat. That is for sure.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, our brains grew after we began walking upright.
> ...







Of course not, it's delicious.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> There are types of apes that eat meat big time. But again, how come they are not sitting on a keyboard of a computer and composing posts that are as entertaining as yours?



Chimpanzees are the only ones that hunt and eat meat on a regular basis, and maybe one day they _will_ be smarter thanks to their meat eating. Evolution takes a long time.



Vikrant said:


> BTW, how does different evolutionary paths leave one meat eating creature dumber than other? Explain this to me.



Evolution doesn't respond to everything the same way. Lions and tigers are very different from us despite the fact that they are mammals. Meat made us smarter; that doesn't mean meat makes everything smarter. I'm not an evolutionary biologist, but my best guess would be that cats need to use all of that extra energy on hunting. Tools and our ability to walk on two legs allows us to use relatively low amounts of energy on hunting.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Actually, our brains grew after we began walking upright.



The combination of extra energy from upright walking and meat grew our brains.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

What we are unique at is language, screwing and/or killing other hominids, and toenail clippers.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Just because meat is delicious does not change the fact that it is a product of pain and suffering that was inflicted on an animal.  That pain and suffering matters to some people and it does not to others. Those who are not OK with this pain and suffering become vegetarian. It is as simple as that.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > There are types of apes that eat meat big time. But again, how come they are not sitting on a keyboard of a computer and composing posts that are as entertaining as yours?
> ...



Nothing you posted supports that meat eating is what makes an animal smarter. And, that is my point. The fact is that you do not know what made humans smarter than the rest of other animals. Baboons are primates. They will put lions to shame when they rip apart meat. In evolutionary ladder, primates are as close to humans as it gets. So the question is again: how come baboons are not even close to us humans on intelligence level? It clearly shows that it is not meat which made us smarter. It is something else.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Nothing you posted supports that meat eating is what makes an animal smarter. And, that is my point. The fact is that you do not know what made humans smarter than the rest of other animals. Baboons are primates. They will put lions to shame when they rip apart meat. In evolutionary ladder, primates are as close to humans as it gets. So the question is again: how come baboons are not even close to us humans on intelligence level? It clearly shows that it is not meat which made us smarter. It is something else.



Evolutionary scientists are in agreement that meat eating played an instrumental role in increasing our intelligence.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Everything that lives also dies. Carrots as much as caribou. Only a hypocrite values the life of a lemur over that of a legume. Get down to it everyone and everything is made of the same stuff. Nothing is truly lost, it just changes form.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing you posted supports that meat eating is what makes an animal smarter. And, that is my point. The fact is that you do not know what made humans smarter than the rest of other animals. Baboons are primates. They will put lions to shame when they rip apart meat. In evolutionary ladder, primates are as close to humans as it gets. So the question is again: how come baboons are not even close to us humans on intelligence level? It clearly shows that it is not meat which made us smarter. It is something else.
> ...



That is not correct. Some scientists believe that our ancestors were meat eaters but there are plenty of scientists who believe that our ancestors were primarily vegetarians. The latter group makes more sense. Think about it. How would have humans managed to eat meat before they invented weapons or fire? It makes more sense that early humans survived eating fruits and other vegetables.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Everything that lives also dies. Carrots as much as caribou. Only a hypocrite values the life of a lemur over that of a legume. Get down to it everyone and everything is made of the same stuff. Nothing is truly lost, it just changes form.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, our brains grew after we began walking upright.
> ...




Bipedalism encouraged brain growth in a wide variety of ways.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ... How would have humans managed to eat meat before they invented weapons or fire? ....



Neither of those are necessary for eating meat.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> How would have humans managed to eat meat before they invented weapons or fire? It makes more sense that early humans survived eating fruits and other vegetables.



They ate it raw at first, often in the form of bone marrow they acquired from scavenging .


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I am talking about pain and suffering. If you think the suffering of a carrot is comparable to the suffering of a whale when the latter is harpooned for hours before it is killed then you need some serious reflection my friend.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




You ever asked a carrot about that? No more than you've ever asked a whale. Life is life.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > How would have humans managed to eat meat before they invented weapons or fire? It makes more sense that early humans survived eating fruits and other vegetables.
> ...



Humans are not equipped with organs that can cut through meat. Humans are neither capable of hunting nor cutting through an animal even as harmless as a deer without using tools. Humans started to eat bone marrow much later after they started to build tools from stones.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Humans are not equipped with organs that can cut through meat. Humans are neither capable of hunting nor cutting through an animal even as harmless as a deer without using tools. Humans started to eat bone marrow much later after they started to build tools from stones.



I'm not going to get through to you so I'll stop trying. I suggest you do some research and find out what most _scientists_ have to say about it.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are side stepping the issue. It is not about life is life. It is about cruelty and inhumanity that goes on in killing an animal like whale. We (humans) have evolved enough where we (some of us)  have developed traits like compassion, mercy, etc. It is this trait which objects to torture of whales. It is this trait which trains us to see the difference between carrot and a whale. To be frank though, compassion is not limited to us humans. I was talking to a girl in San Francisco not too long ago. She has spent considerable number of years in Africa studying behaviors of wild animals. She says that she has observed water buffaloes gallantly taking on lions in an attempt to save other water buffaloes. According her, there have been instances where water buffaloes have intervened and saved one lion from getting killed by another lion. This I found fascinating.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Humans are not equipped with organs that can cut through meat. Humans are neither capable of hunting nor cutting through an animal even as harmless as a deer without using tools. Humans started to eat bone marrow much later after they started to build tools from stones.
> ...



I am glad you are saving us all some wear and tear  

On the contrary though, it is you who needs to do some research because your knowledge of evolution is half baked.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> On the contrary though, it is you who needs to do some research because your knowledge of evolution is half baked.



Your opinion regarding meat and the evolution of our brains is at odds with scientific consensus. That's fine, but I want to reiterate that point. The majority of people who are most qualified to have an opinion on this matter disagree with you, and with that I bid you adieu.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > On the contrary though, it is you who needs to do some research because your knowledge of evolution is half baked.
> ...



This tells me that you have not read enough on this topic.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> This tells me that you have not read enough on this topic.



Drop some credible links and make me look foolish.

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > This tells me that you have not read enough on this topic.
> ...



Look in the mirror and tell me which part of your body can skin an animal without using a tool


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

*Shattering The Meat Myth: Humans Are Natural Vegetarians*

Going through the comments of some of my recent posts, I noticed the frequently stated notion that eating meat was an essential step in human evolution. While this notion may comfort the meat industry, it’s simply not true, scientifically.

Dr. T. Colin Campbell, professor emeritus at Cornell University and author of The China Study, explains that in fact, we only recently (historically speaking) began eating meat, and that the inclusion of meat in our diet came well after we became who we are today. He explains that “the birth of agriculture only started about 10,000 years ago at a time when it became considerably more convenient to herd animals. This is not nearly as long as the time [that] fashioned our basic biochemical functionality (at least tens of millions of years) and which functionality depends on the nutrient composition of plant-based foods.”

That jibes with what Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine President Dr. Neal Barnard says in his book, The Power of Your Plate, in which he explains that “early humans had diets very much like other great apes, which is to say a largely plant-based diet, drawing on foods we can pick with our hands. Research suggests that meat-eating probably began by scavenging—eating the leftovers that carnivores had left behind. However, our bodies have never adapted to it. To this day, meat-eaters have a higher incidence of heart disease, cancer, diabetes, and other problems.”

There is no more authoritative source on anthropological issues than paleontologist Dr. Richard Leakey, who explains what anyone who has taken an introductory physiology course might have discerned intuitively—that humans are herbivores. Leakey notes that “[y]ou can’t tear flesh by hand, you can’t tear hide by hand.... We wouldn’t have been able to deal with food source that required those large canines” (although we have teeth that are called “canines,” they bear little resemblance to the canines of carnivores).

In fact, our hands are perfect for grabbing and picking fruits and vegetables. Similarly, like the intestines of other herbivores, ours are very long (carnivores have short intestines so they can quickly get rid of all that rotting flesh they eat). We don’t have sharp claws to seize and hold down prey. And most of us (hopefully) lack the instinct that would drive us to chase and then kill animals and devour their raw carcasses. Dr. Milton Mills builds on these points and offers dozens more in his essay, “A Comparative Anatomy of Eating.”

The point is this: Thousands of years ago when we were hunter-gatherers, we may have needed a bit of meat in our diets in times of scarcity, but we don’t need it now. Says Dr. William C. Roberts, editor of the American Journal of Cardiology, “Although we think we are, and we act as if we are, human beings are not natural carnivores. When we kill animals to eat them, they end up killing us, because their flesh, which contains cholesterol and saturated fat, was never intended for human beings, who are natural herbivores.”

Sure, most of us are “behavioral omnivores”—that is, we eat meat, so that defines us as omnivorous. But our evolution and physiology are herbivorous, and ample science proves that when we choose to eat meat, that causes problems, from decreased energy and a need for more sleep up to increased risk for obesity, diabetes, heart disease, and cancer.

Old habits die hard, and it’s convenient for people who like to eat meat to think that there is evidence to support their belief that eating meat is “natural” or the cause of our evolution. For many years, I too, clung to the idea that meat and dairy were good for me; I realize now that I was probably comforted to have justification for my continued attachment to the traditions I grew up with.

*But in fact top nutritional and anthropological scientists from the most reputable institutions imaginable say categorically that humans are natural herbivores, and that we will be healthier today if we stick with our herbivorous roots. It may be inconvenient, but it alas, it is the truth.*

Shattering The Meat Myth: Humans Are Natural Vegetarians


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Of course we are.


----------



## Confounding (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Shattering The Meat Myth: Humans Are Natural Vegetarians



That's an opinion piece from the Huffington Post. Is that more credible than legitimate scientific sources? Nah, I don't think so.

Eating Meat Made Us Human, Suggests New Skull Fossil

*Eating Meat Made Us Human, Suggests New Skull Fossil*

Fragments of a 1.5-million-year-old skull from a child recently found in Tanzania suggest early hominids weren't just occasional carnivores but regular meat eaters, researchers say.

The finding helps build the case that meat-eating helped the human lineage evolve large brains, scientists added.

"I know this will sound awful to vegetarians, but meat made us human," said researcher Manuel Domínguez-Rodrigo, an archaeologist at Complutense University in Madrid.

Sorry, vegans: Eating meat and cooking food is how humans got their big brains

*Sorry, vegans: Eating meat and cooking food is how humans got their big brains*

Vegetarian, vegan and raw diets can be healthful, probably far more healthful than the typical American diet. But to call these diets “natural” for humans is a bit of a stretch in terms of evolution, according to two recent studies.

Eating meat and cooking food made us human, the studies suggest, enabling the brains of our prehuman ancestors to grow dramatically over a few million years.

Although this isn’t the first such assertion from archaeologists and evolutionary biologists, *the new studies demonstrate that it would have been biologically implausible for humans to evolve such a large brain on a raw, vegan diet and that meat-eating was a crucial element of human evolution at least a million years before the dawn of humankind.*

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120420105539.htm

*Meat eating behind evolutionary success of humankind, global population spread, study suggests*

Carnivory is behind the evolutionary success of humankind. When early humans started to eat meat and eventually hunt, their new, higher-quality diet meant that women could wean their children earlier. Women could then give birth to more children during their reproductive life, which is a possible contribution to the population gradually spreading over the world. The connection between eating meat and a faster weaning process is shown by a research group from Sweden, which compared close to 70 mammalian species and found clear patterns.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



You will lose your teeth after few tries and then you will starve  You were evolved to be a herbivore whether you like it or not.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ... It is not about life is life. .....




It is to me. If you don't value life, that's your moral failing to address.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Sorry champ, but it's omnivore all the way.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 4, 2016)

Confounding,

There is a range of issues with your links. For example, your links are not taking into account physiology, our response to different types of diets, etc. On the internet, you can find links to support pretty much any thought. So links can be pretty much useless unless they are logical and credible. Earlier you were talking about giving up on me but it looks like time has come for me to give up on you. I am not an arrogant person but I have to point this out: you lack basic understanding of biology.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You cannot even make sushi without tools. Forget about skinning a deer with your teeth and nails. Good night! I have to hit the bed. I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2016)

*sigh*

I have this terrible dichotomy in my heart towards Japan....on one hand I admire  and respect their culture so much....

on the other ,I despise their need  for killing whales....and I know many Japanese despise  it too!

Please Japan.....please stop killing whales.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





No matter how hard you sleep, humans can still eat fish without a Bassmaster5000.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2016)

skye said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I have this terrible dichotomy in my heart towards Japan....on one hand I admire  and respect their culture so much....
> 
> ...







Yuuuuuuuummmmmmy!


----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh*
> ...




yummy?

you are crazier than I thought


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2016)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...









Have you ever tried?


----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




have I tried what

go away....


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2016)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Whale


----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Why would I want to kill and eat  a beautiful whale? NO

I prefer couscous ....you... insensitive person.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2016)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





You don't have to kill it yourself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 5, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...









Bass-o-matic.....


----------



## ThirdTerm (Apr 5, 2016)

The issue of whaling is not purely an environmental issue as Australians are prone to think about Japanese whaling in terms of defending White Australia from Asians, which complicates the problem. The Japanese whaling fleets have been violating the Australian Whaling Sanctuary and whaling in the zone is illegal under Aussie law, which is not recognised by Japan. Only few Western countries honour the AWS as Australia's Exclusive Economic Zone. Just like Iceland which catches whales in the North Sea, it would not be problematic, if Japan only hunts whales within its territorial waters such as the Sea of Japan.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Shattering The Meat Myth: Humans Are Natural Vegetarians
> ...






By Land or by Sea: How Did Early Humans Access Key Brain-Building Nutrients?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> BTW, by 1976, we had wiped out approx half of all ocean species.
> 
> At that rate, how long do you believe it will be before the other half is gone?
> 
> What will dead oceans mean to our planet?


 How many species have we discovered since then? How many have yet to be discovered?
But you are right.. It could happen one day..
Maybe we should aborting babies from loser mothers to control the population?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, by 1976, we had wiped out approx half of all ocean species.
> ...




Too late, bobomengele is already here.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Accept Terms and Conditions on JSTOR


----------

